# VMWare Connection Bridge



## liittle-piianist (8 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une VM avec ubuntu 12.04 LTS en utilisant VMWare Fusion 4. J'aimerai que ma VM soit visible depuis l'extérieur, mais je n'arrive pas a passer mon type de connection en bridge.

Peut être une piste ou une solution ?!

Merci, d'avance.


----------

